# Baseball Game



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

Let’s play a baseball game!

This is a little game we play on road trips....here’s how it goes:

1. I’ll start it off with a pro baseball player’s (past or present) whose last name begins with “A"......... 

2. Next person names a player whose last name begins with “B” then someone else names a player with last name beginning with “C” and so on........

3. When we get to “Z” we go back to “Y” and so on back to “A”.........

4. Extra credit for first and last names beginning with the same letter (e.g. Barry Bonds.  Extra credit will come in the form of a smiley face! 


Here we go....

Andy Ashby  (extra credit for me!)


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 18, 2005)

Barry Bonds


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Barry Bonds



You get a frowny face for using the example!!!   

I guess we can move on, though...

C is up next!!!


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2005)

Dizzy Dean


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

Jasper said:
			
		

> Dizzy Dean


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Jim Edmonds


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Ron Gant


----------



## Michael Lee (Aug 18, 2005)

Richard Hidalgo


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

Jason Isringhausen


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

Kazuhisa Ishii


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

Joe Jackson


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Al Kaline


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Adam LaRoche


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

mickey mantle


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

Hideo Nomo


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

john olerud


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Placido Polanco


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

Paul Quantrill


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Micheal Tucker


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

Ugueth Urbina


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

woody williams


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 18, 2005)

leadoff said:
			
		

> You get a frowny face for using the example!!!
> 
> I guess we can move on, though...
> 
> C is up next!!!


Picky...Picky ...picky


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

HA!  "X" always slows down the pace!!!

Here, I owe some folks some smiley faces....I'll just pass them out randomly....


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Alright, I'm cheating now!  

Xavier Nady.  Padres.


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm cheating now!
> 
> Xavier Nady.  Padres.




Booooooooooo!!!!! No cheating!!!!!   

What about the catcher for the Jays?    (Nevermind...I was thinking Z for some reason  )


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm cheating now!
> 
> Xavier Nady.  Padres.


Reb his name was on the tip of my tounge.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Reb his name was on the tip of my tounge.



I did a search and couldn't come up with one that had a last name that started with X.


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

OK...we'll accept Xavier Nady to get this thing kicked back into gear....

Cy Young

Next!!!


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

Todd Zeile


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

Robin Yount

Crap!!! Here we go again with "X"!!!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Xavier Nady!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Or how about David X-Stein??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Jeremy Xerxes..never heard of him either but he was a rookie in 2003


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Bernie Williams


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

Anddy Van Slyke aka "Nails"


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Chase Utley


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

tony tarasco!!


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> tony tarasco!!



Slammin' Sammy Sosa!!!   

Hey!  I get lots of smileys for that one!!! 

          

And here's one for you HR3, for Tony Tarasco


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

Ricardo Rincon


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Alex Rodriguez


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Chad Qualls


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Tom Paciorek


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

John Olerud


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Phil Niekro


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

mike mussina


----------



## GMARK (Aug 18, 2005)

Mark Mulder


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike Lum


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ryan Klesko


----------



## GMARK (Aug 18, 2005)

Brian Jordan


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Tadahito Iguchi


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Shane Hillebrand(sp)


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Vladimir Guerrero


----------



## GMARK (Aug 18, 2005)

The ageless Julio Franco!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Julio Franco


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Johnny Estrada


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

David DeJesus


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Craig Counsell


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyle Davies


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Buddy Bell


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Moises Alou


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Bobby Bonds


----------



## GMARK (Aug 18, 2005)

Gary Carter


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Adam Dunn


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

adam everett


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyle Farnsworth


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Ralph Garr


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike Hampton


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Pete Incaviglia


----------



## bravosfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

Bo Jackson


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Dan Kolb does he count as a baseball player?


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 18, 2005)

Jose Lima


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike Mussina(sp)


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Phil Nevan


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 18, 2005)

Jose Offerman


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 18, 2005)

Kirby Puckett


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Paul Quantrill


----------



## General Lee (Aug 18, 2005)

Roger Maris


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Chris Reitsma


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

General Lee said:
			
		

> Roger Maris



Last name!!!  You get an angry face...   

I'll get it going again...

Rafael Ramirez


----------



## General Lee (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh I'm sorry


----------



## General Lee (Aug 18, 2005)

Lonnie Smith


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Joe Torre


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

General Lee said:
			
		

> Lonnie Smith



YES!!!  And you get DOUBLE POINTS because his nickname is Skates!!!


----------



## leadoff (Aug 18, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Joe Torre



No Yankees allowed!!!!!!    

Ugeuth Urbina


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 18, 2005)

VAL


----------



## leadoff (Aug 19, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> VAL



She is an allstar!    In fact, I am currently negotiating her "no trade" clause!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 19, 2005)

leadoff said:
			
		

> She is an allstar!    In fact, I am currently negotiating her "no trade" clause!


I think she deserves a long term deal. If you don't sign her and she becomes a free agent somebody'll sign her up real fast,


----------



## leadoff (Aug 19, 2005)

OK...seems as though we are stuck on "X" again.   

How about this one to get us rolling again....

DOUBLE X


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 19, 2005)

Ned Yost


----------



## General Lee (Aug 19, 2005)

Barry Zito


----------



## leadoff (Aug 19, 2005)

Carl Yastrzemski


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 19, 2005)

Rick Aguilera


----------



## leadoff (Aug 19, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Rick Aguilera



BONG!!!  Frowniy face for you, Dale!!!     You forgot to go back down....we're on "X" again!!!

In fact, let's skip "X" and go to "W"

Devon White


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm confused we had Zito isn't A next?


----------



## leadoff (Aug 19, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> I'm confused we had Zito isn't A next?



We do it like that song...REVERSE!!! REVERSE!!!  Once we get to "Z" we go backwards through the alphabet...just something a little different. 

We are on "V" now....hmmmm, wonder what you could do?!?!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 19, 2005)

VAL


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 19, 2005)

Bobby Valentine


----------



## General Lee (Aug 19, 2005)

Al Unser.... Now before you go frowny facing me,Al Unser the baseball player played for the Detroit Tigers from 1942-1945


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Jeff Treadway


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 20, 2005)

Don Sutton


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 20, 2005)

Pete Rose


----------



## leadoff (Aug 20, 2005)

Dan Quisenberry


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Tom Pagnozzi


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 20, 2005)

Jessie Orasco?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Graig Nettles


----------



## leadoff (Aug 20, 2005)

Manny Mota


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 20, 2005)

Mark Lemke


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 20, 2005)

Ryan Klesko


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 20, 2005)

Chipper Jones


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Jeff Innis


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 20, 2005)

Todd Helton


----------



## HT2 (Aug 20, 2005)

Gene Garber..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Robert Fick


----------



## leadoff (Aug 21, 2005)

Dennis Eckersley


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 21, 2005)

Shawon Dunstan


----------



## leadoff (Aug 21, 2005)

Chris Chambliss


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 21, 2005)

Wally Backman


----------



## General Lee (Aug 21, 2005)

Andy Allanson


----------



## Heathen (Aug 21, 2005)

Bobby Bonilla


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 21, 2005)

Rico Carty


----------



## ramblinrack (Aug 21, 2005)

DON DRYSDALE


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Aug 21, 2005)

Edwin Encarcion  ---- Florida Marlins


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Aug 21, 2005)

Mark "The Bird" Fidrych  ----- Detroit Tigers


----------



## ramblinrack (Aug 21, 2005)

goose Gossage


----------



## ramblinrack (Aug 21, 2005)

harvey Haddix


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 21, 2005)

Brandon Inge


----------



## ramblinrack (Aug 21, 2005)

how bout (shoeless) joe jackson? btw will...how many points am i rackin' up?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 21, 2005)

Jim Kaat


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 21, 2005)

Kenny Loften


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 21, 2005)

Paul Molitor


----------



## General Lee (Aug 21, 2005)

Robb Nen


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 22, 2005)

Ken Oberkfell


----------



## ramblinrack (Aug 22, 2005)

pascual Perez


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 22, 2005)

Jamie Quirk


----------



## dominantpredator (Aug 22, 2005)

Pete Rose


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 22, 2005)

Sammy Sosa


----------



## leadoff (Aug 22, 2005)

Let's see....I owe quite a few smiley faces to rack and others........ here ya go           

Frank Tanana

This Frank is Tananas!!!.....T-A-N-A-N-A-S!!! 
 

Sorry, that song is addictive!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 22, 2005)

Willie Upshaw


----------



## dominantpredator (Aug 25, 2005)

Fernando Valenzuela


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 25, 2005)

Tim Wakefield


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't want to hog the thread I'll let someone else post one begining with X


----------



## leadoff (Sep 2, 2005)

Double X!!!  

Y is up next!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 2, 2005)

Cy Young I hear he was purty good.


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 2, 2005)

Todd Zeil


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 2, 2005)

Robin Yount


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 2, 2005)

Mr. X


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 2, 2005)

David Wells


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 2, 2005)

Willie Upshaw


----------



## leadoff (Sep 2, 2005)

NGMM

Who taught you your alphabet?!?!      T - U - V - W .....


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 2, 2005)

Omar Visquel


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 2, 2005)

Willie Upshaw.... Back on track now!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 2, 2005)

Frank Thomas. Thanks for the schoolin' Will.With V I could have said Val.


----------



## clarkesville snit (Sep 2, 2005)

my hero - Warren Spahn


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 2, 2005)

Jerry Royster


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Finners Quinlan


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Sidney Ponson


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Mike O'berry


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Jack Nabors


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Mike Marshall


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Clem Lebine


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Al Kaline


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Jim Jackson


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Monte Irvin


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Harvey Haddix


----------



## HT2 (Sep 5, 2005)

The "ROAD RUNNER"..........

Ralph Garr.......


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Fred Fagin


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Cal Eldred


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Darren Daulton


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Jose Canseco


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Bob Babcock


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Joaquin Andujar


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Brandon Backe


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Bobby Cox


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Dom Dallessandro


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Dock Ellis


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Frank Fahey


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Tony Gwynn


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Hal Haid


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Jeff Innis


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Jason Jacome


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Jimmy Key


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Lee Lacey


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Shane Mack


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 5, 2005)

Nelson Norman


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Johnny Oates


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 6, 2005)

Ed Pabst


----------



## leadoff (Sep 6, 2005)

Paul Quantrill

I have been running behind on handing out smiley faces.....           

That should take care of it!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 6, 2005)

Horacio Ramirez


----------



## leadoff (Sep 6, 2005)

Zane Smith


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 6, 2005)

Danny Tartabull


----------



## leadoff (Sep 6, 2005)

The Undertaker 

This is the wrasslin' thread, right?!

Oooops!  My bad!   



How about this......... Chase Utley


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 6, 2005)

VAL   
Jason Varitek


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 6, 2005)

Woody Wagenhorst


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr. X


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 6, 2005)

Ad Yale


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 6, 2005)

Zip Zabel


----------

